# VNC über VPN-Verbindung



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Experten.

Ich versuche mit UltraVNC auf einen via VPN (OPENVPN GUI) verbundenen Rechner zuzugreifen. Wenn OPENVPN läuft dann kann ich den Rechner anpingen. Ein Zugriff mittels VNC-Viewer scheitert. Der Port (5900) ist angeblich offen und angeblich soll auch von einem anderen Rechner ein Zugriff erfolgt sein.  Ich habe an meinem Rechner Firefall und Virenscanner abgeschaltet. Nix....... ach ja..... Betriebssysteme sind jeweils Windows XP. Hat noch jemand eine Idee ?


Wie kann ich eigendlich testen ob der Port 5900 auch wirklich frei ist ?


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Dezember 2011)

Zum Testen brauchst Du einen Portscanner:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portscanner
die Java Version von VNC braucht standardmäßig den Port 5800,  den würde ich im Zweifelsfall auch noch aufmachen lassen. Displaynummer  ist ja 0? sonst brauchst Du die folgenden Ports auch noch (also  5801/5901 für Display 1, 5802/5902 für Display 2....)


----------



## Semo (30 Dezember 2011)

Ist der Zielrechner im selben Subnetz wie der VPN-Server?

Falls nicht, haben wir die erfahrung gemacht, dass es sich bei OpenVPN auch mal um ein fehlerhafte Konfiguration des Routings handeln kann. 
Ist dies der Fall, könnte zwar noch vom Rechner auf welchem der OpenVPN-Server läuft auf den Zielrechner zugegriffen werden, aber nicht von einem der verbundenen Clients.


----------

